# Irvine Sentra People....



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just a brief recap from Altimas.net:OC/LA Mossy Caravan thread: 

*Main Meeting Place:* 
Irvine Spectrum Center
71 Fortune Drive
Irvine, CA 92618

*DATE :* Oct, 5th 2002
*WHERE :* The Monument @ the Spectrum!!! [The thingie that changes colors]
*TIME :* Let's start meeting @ 7:30AM or earlier!!!
*LEAVING :* _ROLLING OUT @ 8:00_ *SHARP* (strictly leavin @ 8:15 latest...it'll be a 30-40min drive down to Mossy...we need to get there @ 9 to at least get a good spot 2 represent!!!)

*CAMERAS, CAMCORDERS, 2-WAY RADIOS are ENCOURAGED!!!*

*DESTINATION :*
Mossy Nissan Oceanside
3535 College Blvd
Oceanside, CA 92056

*RULES:*
1. NO RACING ON THE FREEWAY PERIOD!
2. NO HIGH SPEED CRUISE EITHER try to keep this under 85MPH pls or better yet 80MPH
3. NO PASSING unless you radio the others 

Those of you who are planning to meet up and caravan with the Altimas.net crew from the Irvine Spectrum, let me know via this thread or PM so I have a semi-accurate list, and so we know about how many cars to expect.

My list is as follows

1.) Sam (StealthB14)
2.) Quentin (QinSac)
3.) NismoPrincess

Thank you, and hope to see you all there!

-Sam


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

7:30  
I guess that means no partying on Friday


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *7:30
> I guess that means no partying on Friday  *


 LOL, I'm working til about 12 or 1 on friday. I'm used to it though  also, it doesn't hurt that I live about 15-20 minutes away from there, either


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

*c u there....*



nismoprincess said:


> *7:30
> I guess that means no partying on Friday  *


I should be there between 7:30-8am. Remember no partying Fri night. 

Q in Sac


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

There may be a mini-meet this Friday in Puente Hills.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *My list is as follows
> 
> 1.) Sam (StealthB14)
> 2.) Quentin (QinSac)
> 3.) NismoPrincess *


I've added your names to the main list.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Ry. Most appreciated.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Ry. Most appreciated.

-Sam


----------

